# Uprated GTR Gearbox



## UmaRB (Jun 6, 2018)

Hey Peeps, Traders.. 

I'm looking for something aftermarket, geared for a 4WD Monster. 

Whether a Dog, straight cut, Sequential, H-Pattern. I'm open to all kinds..
5 or 6Speed,
Must be able to handle lots of Torque and Launches. 
PPG, OS, HKS, Quaiffe, Holinger, Albins are to name a few. Any other that I may not have listed... 

Any newcomer Companies you maybe aware of?? 

Hit me with what you have...

Regards


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Better of looking eBay, or motorsport auctions


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

I may part company with my HKS H-Pattern Dog Box - Series 1 - Hollinger, im in the process of removing engine for a rebuild.


----------

